# good finish for wine cork bar top



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm planning to build a bar at some point in the following year and I would like to cover the top with wine corks on their sides in a checkerboard pattern. My question is what type of finish should I use. I need something that will fill in all the cracks and give me a tough, flat surface above the tops of all the corks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You would need to make a captive edge a bit taller that the tallest cork. Use a two part bar top pour type epoxy. For the height/depth needed you may need to do several pours.
http://www.systemthree.com/projects-bartop-coating.asp













 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Where's big Dave when you need him?He has a lot of experience doing bar's. He can help you with this. Like c-man said 2 part epoxy/resin. Good luck.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Cork is a very soft resilient material not really meant for top surfaces. That said, if you must lol, glue your cork down to the substrate, [ 12 hour epoxy would be best], and then sand the cork with 120 grit aluminum oxide - save all the cork dust [use vacuum sander if you have and if not then use home vac or shop vac with wand and pick up all the cork particles.] mix the cork dust with the epoxy and ether syringe it in the cracks or openings and let dry. Then re sand the whole surface flat and smooth removing the excess [be careful on application and there should be little to concern yourself with] when everything is flat and smooth, do no more, let the cork breath and expand and contract as it is meant to do.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Chemmy, I get what you're saying but my plan is to have the corks on their sides and visible through a finish. Cabinetman, thanks for the tip, I'm thinking that type of epoxy will definately work great as a hard clear finish


----------

